# Trivia 5/15



## luckytrim (May 15, 2019)

trivia 5/15
DID YOU KNOW...
Over 450 billion Oreo cookies have been sold worldwide since  their debut in
1912. This is enough to reach to the moon and back 5  times.


1. Strange Words are these...alphamegamia ;
What sort of marriage is represented here ?
  a. - Marrying a much younger person
  b. - Marrying a much older person
  c. - Marrying a Blood Relative
  d. - Marrying outside Your religion
2. In 'Macbeth', what's the name of the murdered King  ?
3. If I wanted to buy "Delft" earthenware, to what country  must I travel ?
4. Many problems of the respiratory system are grouped  together under the
acronym COPD. What does COPD stand for?
5. They´ve been called the wanderers of the Pampas. Who are  they?
6. Which highway is referred to in 'The Grapes of Wrath' as  
the Mother Road ?
7. The B-29 that dropped “Little Boy” on Hiroshima was the  "Enola Gay". What was
the name of the plane that dropped "Fat Man" on  Nagasaki?
8. Can you name the two automobile models that, in the  seventies, were 
referred to as "Cowboy Cadillac's" ?
(Hint; One's a Ford, the other a Chevvy...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
More than a third of the world’s tobacco smokers are Chinese.   The Chinese
people smoke more, and suffer less, from smoking-related  diseases than any
other ethnic group of smokers.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.1. - b
2. Duncan
3. The Netherlands
4. Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disorder
5. Gauchos
6. Route 66
7. Bockscar
8. Ranchero and El Camino

CRAP !!
All true, except that  suffering less part – One out of every  three Chinese
people will die from smoking-related illnesses.


----------

